# Noob



## Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

Even though I' ve had the Fascinate for about a year now I am still a noob. I finally rooted my phone about two months ago and did the little stuff. I've tried to flash voodoo but bricked my phone and have a replacement and now rooted again and looking for some safe advice on changing this thing. Any advice?


----------



## staticprone (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Mike,

I have been flashing roms for quite some time but just recently i took over my wife's fascinate. The post that is linked will help make sure you dont brick your phone again. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1124391 This is in case you ever get into trouble these instructions will allow you to go back to stock and start the process over again without any issues. I cant really think where these steps wont unbrick your phone (well unless the usb port went out).

As for advice on where to start, well i guess alot of it comes to what you want in your phone. I personally think that touchwiz is an atrocity. Its right up there with clubbing baby seals. I love AOSP. So i like JT's CM7 or currently i run OMFGB by t3hh4xx0r. Getting either one of these roms to flash is a bit more difficult but i think it is worth it. but for a lot of easy options you can try here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1013312. Im sorry i keep linking over to xda since i believe that rootzwiki is incredible but until more people flock over to rootz lots of great information can be found there.

If you have other questions let me know.

Staticprone


----------

